# old thread How long have your bettas lasted?



## Mirepoix (Apr 3, 2010)

Well Sushi passed away from Dropsy  I had him for about a year and a half. How long do bettas usually last? how long is the longest you have had a betta?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They can live up to 7 years, but in pristine conditions so it's really rare that they live that long. It'll be 2 years this year that I've had Fantasia, my oldest male.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Keep in mind that they're usually about a year old by the time you get them, too.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

7 yrs in captivity? never heard that lol i heard MAAAYBEEE 5 yrs, usually 2-3, but 7??? i dunno haha maybe in the wild haha my first 2 lived nearly 3 yrs, ugraded both their habitats and both died the next day =[


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Darthmaul, I say it's very possible...but that's pretty tough. Also, isn't there a betta who has lived near 10years (about) in laboratory conditions? Said to be the record? I may have screwed up the number, who knows. 

Mine are currently at least 2 years old, almost 2 1/2, neither have croaked on me yet!


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

the longest I've kept one is 5 years. I've heard of some living as long 9 years, though. That guy had some pretty beautiful fish, and he was convinced that his fish lived longer because he chased them around their aquariums every day with a straw..."exercisin'", he'd say! Makes sense.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

10 yrs? wow haha


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

I've heard around 4 is common and RIP Sushi. 

Jaws-4 years
Sushi(haha same name)-like...5 days. :-/
Emma-A week


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Mister Sparkle said:


> the longest I've kept one is 5 years. I've heard of some living as long 9 years, though. That guy had some pretty beautiful fish, and he was convinced that his fish lived longer because he chased them around their aquariums every day with a straw..."exercisin'", he'd say! Makes sense.


I feel now that my occasional spooking is justified. Exercisin'.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Am I the only one around here thinking Kittles is like the funniest person on this message board?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hahahaha...
My longest living was Bloo.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't remember the ones I kept growing up but it wasn't too long. 

Pearl (my username): about 9 months.

Speedbump: his age is guessed to be around 2-4 (broad guess) but so far in my care he has lasted ~ 11 months.

Firefly: I just got him about a month ago i think, so so far so good, lol.

~TPF


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Tango's my oldest. I've had him a year and two months now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've had Yerakina for 2 tears.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

2 tears?lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

2 years. lol What is wrong with my typing? I keep misspelling words.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have days where I can't type at all and misspell EVERYTHING.lol


----------



## bubs128 (Jul 30, 2009)

My Tuna has been going for 3 years now. He's a fin rot survivor haha


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

My longest lived was Broccoli, my blue and red veiltail. He lived to 5 years old before passing away.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

My oldest was Darwin, first betta, who lived 5.5 years.


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

I just lost Fins - had him for 8 months.

I've had Freddy for just over a year.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

my longest living betta was my red vt Sam he lived 2 years RIP


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

My longest living betta so far is Ruby who I've had for 4 months now =]


----------

